# Porchetta Recipe



## daval (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to make a really good traditional Italian Porchetta for Christmas.  This would feed about 22 people.   Does anyone have one that they recommend?  I've googled a few but not sure which way to go...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Daval, which ways are you contemplating?


----------



## daval (Apr 27, 2009)

Session dataI ended up doing this one and it was amazing - so incredibly flavourful!

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/2010/06/porchetta_style_roast_pork


----------

